
Farey Sequence - 40four
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Farey_sequence
======
40four
I found out about this concept when I was tasked with improving a portion of
an app that converted decimals to fractions. I'm not exactly up to speed on
the actual math of it, but I found an implementation online that was perfect
for my task.

It allowed me to pass in a decimal and the largest denominator to use, and it
spits out the closest fraction, with the lowest possible denominator
([https://stackoverflow.com/a/14940739/8953064](https://stackoverflow.com/a/14940739/8953064)).
The old way we did it, used only continued fractions. It would output '33/100'
for '.33', or '40/100' for '.4', but adding the Farey sequence you get '1/3'
and '2/5' just like you'd expect. Fantastic!

